# How would you plan your year?



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

Trying to get somethings lined up for this year. I really want to branch out and trying to hit all the major inshore species this year - catching is a different story. But thinking about this maybe myself ad others can learn from what you all think.

Here are the species - red drum, tog, stripers, trout, and flounder

I have a small 18' aluminum boat - not made for going in to the bay but defintely calmer inshore areas, concrete ships etc.

How would you plan your year in trying to hit these species, when what areas etc. Could launch the boat, surf or pier.

I will be doing the stripers in the James around Richmond again this spring.

What would you do?


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Fish out or Cape Charles with your boat, Stripers & Togs in the fall for sure at the concrete ships.


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just got a 14' jon boat and was wondering what species I could target inside Broad Bay and the Lynnhaven River this spring and summer.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Possibly bluefish in the spring, later Puppy Drum , Spot Croaker, & in the fall speckled trout.


----------

